# Good show cob stallions?



## hayleyanderson (21 August 2013)

I am looking to put my 15hh cob mare in foal next year and would really like a nice show cob stallion. Not particularly bothered if it is a coloured or not just a good about of bone. I seen a lovely stallion on a previous thread, Pink Panther, but I can't find him anywhere! Anyone know where he is or just any other stallions? Thanks in advance, ideally would like the stallion to be between 15.2-16hh


----------



## Kacey88 (22 August 2013)

I think I heard that Pink Panther was either gelded or is no longer at stud. I put my mare to an Irish Draught stallion with plenty of bone, but I'm not actively trying to breed a show cob, just a nice pleasant allrounder. I can see the attraction though! Would you consider a short Irish Draught stallion? You could add quality and substance that way without going too heavy. Better to try breed a good one than just a specific type! Here is one if you don't like full IDs http://www.countryfarmstud.co.uk/country-marksman.html


----------



## hayleyanderson (22 August 2013)

I currently have a 14.2 show cob, I love them, however I am 5ft 8 and could do with a bit more height haha! Ah yes have seen country marks man he looks lovely but would definitely consider a Irish draft stallion


----------



## Kacey88 (22 August 2013)

These are some nice shorter ones:

http://www.balinmorestud.com/skipandsea.htm
http://www.swiftsgreenstud.co.uk/stallion.htm

In Ireland shorter stallions don't seem as popular,so I went for one that consistently throws smaller than himself. Lucky he was my favourite too! Best of luck with your stallion shopping, its very fun!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 August 2013)

Bridgeford Ferryman


----------



## hayleyanderson (22 August 2013)

Oh great thanks!  I live in Northumberland so I had a look at glenwood, the have a nice stallion called knightley park, what do you think of him? He is on the Internet


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 August 2013)

hayleyanderson said:



			Oh great thanks!  I live in Northumberland so I had a look at glenwood, the have a nice stallion called knightley park, what do you think of him? He is on the Internet 

Click to expand...

He is a nice type, I competed against him in ridden ID classes a few years ago.  If you are wanting to breed a show cob, and that will take some doing !, I would think Knightly Park might not have enough substance.

I have just bred, what I hope to be a show cob.  I used Avanti Amorous Archie on my irish cob mare.  The result was a super stamp, short legged, deep and fab temperament.  Hopefully she will measure but if she doesn't she can go out as a maxi.


----------



## hayleyanderson (22 August 2013)

He is huge isn't he? How big is your mare? He is beautiful I looked at him a while ago but thought he may be to big, completely forgot about maxi cob classes, so suppose it wouldn't matter if height was not quite small enough, I am 5ft 8 after all


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 August 2013)

Archie is 16.3 with plenty of bone and a temperament to die for, which he has passed to my filly.  Mare is 14.3 irish cob again with a golden outlook.

Breeding a show cob is nigh on impossible, they are a type not a breed and often of heinz variety.  My mare has a touch of shire in her.

I think as long as you remember you might get a small hunter type rather than a true cob, and do lots of research before picking the stallion, you should be able to breed a useful type.

Filly at 18 months







and new born


----------



## hayleyanderson (22 August 2013)

Yes, just want a really chunky sort that could potentially part take in show cob classes, I have a traditional 14.2 that all hogged out makes a fantastic little show cob, my mare isn't a traditional she is a mix, not a lot of feather she has a little trotter in her but you certainly wouldn't tell, I really like the sound of hillview trevalyan and Archie atm, leaning more towards Archie as he is bigger, whole reason I'm breeding is to get a bigger horse that's right for me, my cob at 14.2 is a touch to small for my lanky legs so thinking a bigger stallion for my mare may provide more scope for said lanky legs! Your filly is beautiful, what a pretty face!


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2013)

hayleyanderson said:



			Yes, just want a really chunky sort that could potentially part take in show cob classes, I have a traditional 14.2 that all hogged out makes a fantastic little show cob, my mare isn't a traditional she is a mix, not a lot of feather she has a little trotter in her but you certainly wouldn't tell, I really like the sound of hillview trevalyan and Archie atm, leaning more towards Archie as he is bigger, whole reason I'm breeding is to get a bigger horse that's right for me, my cob at 14.2 is a touch to small for my lanky legs so thinking a bigger stallion for my mare may provide more scope for said lanky legs! Your filly is beautiful, what a pretty face!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I am really pleased with her, like all Archie babies it is the temperament that is the massive bonus, just so easy.  The Irish Draughts are renowned for having decent temperaments and many show cobs will have ID in them.  There are many coloured cobs about, some in the show ring at top level, personally I think a solid colour makes a better picture and seems to be preferred by most judges.  Having said that colour did not stop Robert Walkers So Smart going Supreme at HOY's and the Bardo team have a good coloured too.

You need to remember the mare has a 50% input and even more on the temperament, as it will be the mare bringing baby up for the first six months.  A calm kind mare will encourage, by example, the foal to be calm.
If the mare is dizzy there is every chance the foal will be.  Breeding a decent cob is a real lottery, the maxi classes have given an opportunity for the over heights to be useful.  If you look at any catalogue at a county show at least 90% will have no known breeding because they have come off an Irish Bog.  My black cob mare in the picture spent 4 years prior to me finding her, on the bog.  Underneath the feather and fur is a correctly shaped small cob and when or if she gets out of an amble she moves straight, light and very powerful. The downside is her bucket head and thick jowl, which I have tried to rectify with the stallions used.  You need to stand back and really assess your mare, good points/bad points, pay real attention to feet and limb quality, neck/wither and jowl/head set and then rectify any issues with the stallion confo.

You will find your long legs will be taken up on a deeper horse.  Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## TheMule (23 August 2013)

http://www.stallionai.co.uk/stallions/kelston-blue-max/


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

My mare is the softest, kindest mare I have ever had the privilege to  meet. She is also not a maiden mare so is kind but firm on her foals, which I think is a bonus, teach them some manners. She is very calm on the ground, can be a very forward under the saddle but still well mannered and polite which I do not mind at all, I like a bit of spirit. During the stallion choosing process one of my main aims is that he must have a fantastic temperament to mirror that of Bonnie's. As for her faults, well she has trotter in her so although she doesn't pace she doesn't have the prettiest of paces, so I feel Archie could rectify this, his are gorgeous. I will include a picture of her and maybe you could kindly tell me any superficial issues with her? I won't be offended of course, it's just I am not he greatest at finding these things and of course I will be a little biased. My plans for the foal are not to show it at top level, although that would be great! I am equally as happy doing local, maybe even county. A show cob would be fantastic but a Heavyweight hunter type equally so. I love big chunky types and I love my mare and would love to carry on her fantastic temperament. Although I keep calling her mine she I my mothers but collectively we just share. Bonnie however is her main mount and her favorite and  she is equally as keen to carry her lovely nature ad spirit on. We both feel it would be fantastic to one day be out Mother and daughter riding Mare and son/daughter. Anyway I shall stop rabbiting on and include the photos. Thank you for all our advice, it has been most helpful, and the photos of your filly again most helpful.
http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=2048772689&photo_id=3980144861


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

<a href="http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/hayleyanderson93/media/Bonnie/Bonnie1_zpsa9273dae.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t567/hayleyanderson93/Bonnie/Bonnie1_zpsa9273dae.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Bonnie1_zpsa9273dae.jpg"/></a>


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

TheMule said:



http://www.stallionai.co.uk/stallions/kelston-blue-max/

Click to expand...

Thanks!, I shall check him out!


----------



## EAST KENT (23 August 2013)

Please don`t dismiss a larger Connemara  if your mares are likely to have big sorts behind them.Perfect show cob breeding with a more than fair chance of success would be a well boned 14.2 connie to a draught mare ,the Irish country folk often refer to ID and Connie as one as the same..just large and small,same stamp of animal.


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

That is something I had not considered before , only concern is she her self is only 15hh and I am 5ft 8, my little cob gelding is 14.2 and very chunky, however is about as small as I could afford to go to be honest, it's only his chunkiness that stops me being to leggy on him


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

Tried to upload a picture of my mare but the HTML code for pictures is off and I have no idea how to do it other than that way. Any ideas?


----------



## ester (23 August 2013)




----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

Oh thanks and there she is haha


----------



## Mince Pie (23 August 2013)

Lostock Ladies man


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

What a lovely name! Haha will have to check him out now


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2013)

The coloured stallion just mentioned is a decent type.

Now the picture of the mare is up, I think you need a stallion with a good forelimb, can't really comment on the rest of her from the angle of the picture.

With the greatest of respect, she is not going to throw you a heavyweight show hunter.  You would need her to be at least 16.2 and the stallion bigger to get the 17h plus and 10 inches plus of bone.  I think you need to stick to your show cob hopes and choose a stallion that might get the 15.1h or up to 16ish for maxi classes.


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

Okay, thanks. Well to be honest I'll be happy with something 15.2 and up that's chunky and has correct confirmation to do local shows, any stallion that can give me that is great with me


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2013)

hayleyanderson said:



			Okay, thanks. Well to be honest I'll be happy with something 15.2 and up that's chunky and has correct confirmation to do local shows, any stallion that can give me that is great with me 

Click to expand...

Archie is your boy.  Have a look at his website.  He is a proven competition horse and his stock are old enough now to be out and about.  Size wise I think he would give you 16h on a 15h mare.  His owner is lovely and very knowledgeable and will give you a very warm welcome.  He is AI only.


----------



## TheMule (23 August 2013)

Personally I wouldnt risk using a 16.3 on a maiden 15hh mare, as much as I think Archie would produce a super foal. I'd be looking at 16hh maximum


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2013)

TheMule said:



			Personally I wouldnt risk using a 16.3 on a maiden 15hh mare, as much as I think Archie would produce a super foal. I'd be looking at 16hh maximum
		
Click to expand...

Apologies I did not realise she is a maiden.


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

She is not a maiden, I said earlier she is not a maiden she has had 4 foals!


----------



## hayleyanderson (23 August 2013)

Trust me she is anything but a maiden!


----------



## Truly (25 August 2013)

Balinmore Irish Rebel class 1 RID
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b..._60gWy3oCIAg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=536

LOVELY big quality chunky boy  ...I've met him and he has wonderful temperament, does Dressage with his owner and show jumps with her
son ...


I copied this :
He received the very rare, and very high honour for a UK stallion of his semen being collected and frozen for strategic use by the Royal Dublin Society in their Genetic Diversity Programme.  His semen forms part of the RDS Irish Draught frozen semen bank.  The Irish Draught frozen semen bank forms part of the ongoing work of the RDS in conjunction with the Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Food in safeguarding the genetic resources of the Irish Draught. 










hayleyanderson said:



			Yes, just want a really chunky sort that could potentially part take in show cob classes, I have a traditional 14.2 that all hogged out makes a fantastic little show cob, my mare isn't a traditional she is a mix, not a lot of feather she has a little trotter in her but you certainly wouldn't tell, I really like the sound of hillview trevalyan and Archie atm, leaning more towards Archie as he is bigger, whole reason I'm breeding is to get a bigger horse that's right for me, my cob at 14.2 is a touch to small for my lanky legs so thinking a bigger stallion for my mare may provide more scope for said lanky legs! Your filly is beautiful, what a pretty face!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hayleyanderson (25 August 2013)

Aw lovely thanks, I will check him out


----------

